# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Identify Please!

## Madan

Hi everyone,

I got a few of these Garra like wild caught fish recently. I am trying to get it identified.



Note that the face has a snout with a false mouth and vicious looking teeth. The Real mouth is under slung like for a sucker mouth. The snout is quiet deep note the 2 pieces of about 1.5mm dia aquarium gravel the guy is carrying. This fish has 2 horn like soft protrusions on the forhead.
For now he simply is the Devil.



One of the two specimens I had in the photography tank sometimes developed this horizontal band.



This was the closest closeup I could manage. With red on the fins and a blue green body - a beauty isn't it?

But what is it?

----------


## shortman

Medan,

Can't see your image from indianaquariumhobbyist.com, you might want to send the image over to the admin for uploading.

Guys, to view the image on the firefox right click and select view image on the image then you will be able to see the image.

Or request indianaquariumhobbyist.com to change the rewrite rule to allow image viewing from www.killies.com.

I can also steal the images and upload it here.  :Smile: 
Only with your permission.

Cheers

----------


## Madan

Is that so?

I can see the images very well on IE.

Ok then, you can upload the images from indianaquariumhobbyist.com website. No problems with that.

----------


## shortman

> Is that so?
> Ok then, you can upload the images from indianaquariumhobbyist.com website. No problems with that.


Here the images









Cheers

----------


## hwchoy

probably from the _Nukta_ genus. see discussion here http://www.petfrd.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15467

----------


## whuntley

My best guess is the Siamese Stone Lapping Fish, _Garra combodgiensis_.

See p 386-387 of the second Vol. of the Baensch and Riehl Atlas series.

Wright

----------


## Madan

> My best guess is the Siamese Stone Lapping Fish, _Garra combodgiensis_.
> 
> See p 386-387 of the second Vol. of the Baensch and Riehl Atlas series.
> 
> Wright


You may well be right Wright but these were wild caught here in South India most probably the state of Kerala on the south west coast of India.

I haven't yet found the person who caught them.

I'll post an update once I know.

----------


## stormhawk

Madan, refer to this webpage on info for 4 new species found in Kerala.

In the same link there are two new species of Garra known to science.

_Garra travancoria_, collected from the Periyar Tiger Reserve.
_Garra nilaburensis_, collected from the Nilambur Forest.

The 2nd species is known locally as Kallemutti.

----------


## hwchoy

> probably from the _Nukta_ genus. see discussion here http://www.petfrd.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15467



btw still listed as _Schismatorhynchos nukta_ in FishBase, checkout their pix. Range is Maharashtra and Karnataka in India.

http://filaman.uni-kiel.de/Summary/S...y.cfm?ID=13206

----------


## Madan

Thanks a lot guys it is _Schismatorhynchos nukta_.

Since the fish is found in the Western Ghats Mountain ranges which spread across four states Maharashtra, Goa, Karnataka and Kerala and there are numerous drainages of the large rivers in the adjacent states, it could well have been caught somewhere between Karnataka and Kerala.

I'll try and find the location where it came from.

----------


## hwchoy

I think it has since been reclassified _Nukta nukta_.

----------

